# Rai: la classifica dei più pagati



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2013)

Al primo posto *Fabio Fazio*, che come si è appreso domenica sera da Brunetta, ha appena firmato un contratto da *5.4 milioni di euro per 3 anni*.

Al secondo posto *Maurizio Crozza*, che percepirà *5 milioni di euro *per una cinquantina di puntate che andranno in onda dalla prossima primavera.

La terza piazza spetta invece a *Roberto Benigni, che prenderà 4 milioni di euro *per degli show sui Dieci comandamenti e i canti danteschi. 

Seguono a ruota: *Antonella Clerici (1,5 milioni di euro all'anno), Carlo Conti (1,4 milioni di euro all'anno) e Bruno Vespa (600mila euro all'anno)*


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## runner (16 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi vi faccio un discorso bello chiaro e vediamo se qualcuno mi segue...

queste persone (non solo loro anche moltissimi altri come santoro per esempio) sono pagate perchè fanno ascolti (mi riferisco a primi tre) e dicono cose coinvolgenti per le persone a casa (proteste, indignazioni o garbatamente ribattono alla controparte) quindi fanno ascolti e vengono strapagati....

riassumendo, quella che una volta era la "lotta di classe" nelle piazze e senza leader oggi è diventato "starsene a casa a tifare per uno o per l' altro"

questo è il business di oggi e poi finita la trasmissione vanno tutti a contare i soldi in banca!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

che roba...preferisco darli ai giocatori
la Clerici e Conti per 1 ora di programma prendono 1 milione e mezzo all'anno...


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Non oso immaginare alla mediaset


----------



## O Animal (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare alla mediaset



Per citarne due Bonolis 8,5 e Scotti 7, secondo fonti ufficiose.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare alla mediaset



ma mediaset almeno è privata, li tira fuori berlusca quei soldi.

la rai la paghiamo noi col canone.


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2013)

VERGOGNA!!!
Preciso subito che è rivolto alla Rai e non alle persone che, giustamente, tanti soldi non li rifiutano.



O Animal ha scritto:


> Per citarne due Bonolis 8,5 e Scotti 7, secondo fonti ufficiose.



Ammazza stipendi da top player. Certo che se Silvio offrisse simili cachet ai giocatori piuttosto che ai conduttori mettereste su uno squadrone


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Ottobre 2013)

Sinceramente sono polemiche inutili. Questa è tutta gente che fa fare ascolti e quindi fa guadagnare la Rai, cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarli andare alla concorrenza?


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che roba...preferisco darli ai giocatori
> la Clerici e Conti per 1 ora di programma prendono 1 milione e mezzo all'anno...



Fanno anche dei programmi in prima serata mi pare


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sono polemiche inutili. Questa è tutta gente che fa fare ascolti e quindi fa guadagnare la Rai, cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarli andare alla concorrenza?



La RAI non guadagna niente, altrimenti ruberebbe il canone.
Canone che viene rubato comunque, visto che grazie ai nostri soldi Fazio può permettersi il ferrari. Son soddisfazioni.


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2013)

comunque la cosa scandalosa è il canone....

se no manco ne parleremmo!!


----------



## Stex (17 Ottobre 2013)

altra tassa che l'italiano non dovrebbe piu pagare


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sono polemiche inutili. Questa è tutta gente che fa fare ascolti e quindi fa guadagnare la Rai, cosa dovrebbero fare? Lasciarli andare alla concorrenza?


La rai deve sparire come ente pubblico.


----------

